
BlackBerry Storm doesn't quite trump iPhone - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/11/20/BU4P147T07.DTL
======
josefresco
"But is it better than the iPhone? Short answer: It's close, but no."

Every single smartphone review I've read could be boiled down to that one
sentence. Why read them at all? Just demo each phone and pick the one you
like.

~~~
sgoraya
Exactly - I was actually very close to just ordering an iphone but then demoed
both the iphone and BB Bold and went ahead and purchased the Bold - having had
a BB 8700c for a couple of years, I was more comfortable with the BB OS and
from a usability standpoint I preferred the tactile feedback of the keyboard.
(The screen is very pretty too ;)

------
martythemaniak
"The iPhone still boasts more elegance in its interface, which operates
beautifully, quickly and intuitively, with very little confusion."

So it's better in every way... except in the most vague and nebulous one. The
author may like the iPhone's interface but calling it "quick"? That's not a
word I'd ever use to describe the iPhone.

~~~
lpgauth
You have to agree that the UI interface of the iphone is elegant and really
intuitive. It seems that, that's the hardest problem to solve for iphone
competitor. They try to hard to pack as many features as possible put forget
about the user experience.

~~~
unalone
And that's the biggest weakness with iPhone competitors. The problem is that
"user experience" isn't a feature to be touted: they win no list-of-features
contests with it. But it's what makes the iPhone so much better than all its
competitors, no matter how stacked all the other features are.

------
vrs
Another review from Time magazine:
[http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1860717,00....](http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1860717,00.html)

The Time reviewer didn't like the click screen at all.

